# All 8 pups (5 days old)



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

So I am starting this thread just to post pictures of the puppies every few days and see if people see a difference in size etc. I know I won't notice much because I am with them everyday. 

Here is a picture from day 1 just to compare..










And now it is day 5.

The smallest Pup, Called Brown is now the second smallest. She is the first one to double in weight. And here she is!










The biggest pup, Green is now nearly to big for the bowl!










The smallest is now Pink. She is only a tiny bit smaller than brown though. Here is pink and green together.










Tonguee










Aww he is so cute! I think I will keep this one!














































And a little video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtSdmb8Io5g


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Precious! Love the pics!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Some of them look brownish. Do they look like that in real life? Against Coco they look black, though. I wonder what color chocolates are when they're born?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Toooo cute!!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

More!










Coco looks like she is gonna kill someone!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Some of them look brownish. Do they look like that in real life? Against Coco they look black, though. I wonder what color chocolates are when they're born?


They look black..Some look dark brown in the light. I have seen videos on youtube of Chocolates born brown. But sometimes I guess they change colour. Hopefully they do XD


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it just the lighting, or are a few of the pups chocolate? The two top puppies in the puppy pile picture. The two nose to nose?


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

OMG! They're soooooo cute!!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> They look black..Some look dark brown in the light. I have seen videos on youtube of Chocolates born brown. But sometimes I guess they change colour. Hopefully they do XD


The first time I had a red (same as chocolate, different bred) I was like "what color is that" as it looked like a slightly dingy shade of black. You should be able to tell by nose pigment. If their noses are black they are black. If they are dark brown they are chocolate.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

There is no light in the kitchen only the light from outside. The two pups on my legs were beside the window so it could be the light. 

Looking at them against Coco they look pure black but some of them are a little lighter.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I cant stand it! They're so CUTE! 

They look all black to me. Could just be the lighting. Chocolates are the same color when they're born that they are later. When blacks blow their coats or lose hair, the loose hair can look brownish, but I think it's the lighting.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Absolutely adorable little things! They look much bigger on the scale now. That is where I see the difference. I also see a touch of brown to a couple of them. Good job with them!  It brings back memories when I see the little colored strings! Awwwwe! My Rough Collie had 13 pups in one litter in 1972 and I was 15 years old. I learned quite young too......I was called away from a dinner in a restaurant with my first boyfriend to have to come home because my dog was having pups! I never did get my dinner! LOL! I too had to be up all night and day! And the feeding by hand due to so many pups to feed.......for weeks! LOL! Keep up the good work!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

They are pretty cute! But sooo loud! I have to go get more twine. I need 3 more colours.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

CocoAndMarley said:


> They are pretty cute! But sooo loud! I have to go get more twine. I need 3 more colours.


Just use two colors on some. Pink/Green, etc. That way you don't have to spend any money! They are too cute! Good Job!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I also think its just the lighting...

it doesn't matter, because they are too cute for words. Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

*O-M-G!!! * I LOVE da puppies!!!!! 

I didn't have the opportunity to comment on any of the other threads (there were already a kazillion pages before I got there). It's been like a puppy soap opera (and I came in way late)! 

But want to say THANK YOU for being there for the little guys & Coco! If you were not there, I'm quite sure the pup-count would be zero now. Hopefully you can continue to help them as they grow and get stronger!

YEEAH PUPPIES!!!

oh....and keep those pics coming, kiddo! *=)*


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I am getting so tired now! They are nearly 6 days old..How long do they need to be watched 24/7? I am really really looking forward to sleeping in my bed again! I bet I will sleep for a week once I get into it XD 

Now all pups are over 1 pound and nearly all have doubled in weight. 

But Coco is not spending all of her time with them..Is that normal? She comes in to the living room and lies on the couch. But she does not try to move them. And she goes outside a lot. But if they cry or make a noise she is straight back into them. She still feeds and licks them etc.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont know the answers to your questions. Sure someone else will come along soon. I just wanted to say, I'm so proud of how well you're handling all of this! You're doing a wonderful job


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> I am getting so tired now! They are nearly 6 days old..How long do they need to be watched 24/7? I am really really looking forward to sleeping in my bed again! I bet I will sleep for a week once I get into it XD


I love puppies. I want one 
They are all so pretty/ handsome and look nice and healthy.

The breeders we have gotten our dogs from never left the mother and puppys alone until they were 2-3 weeks old. Though it just might be our dogs breeders were overprotective...I don't know hopefully someone with experience with this can help you out.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

omg those squishy little faces *swoon*


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Our puppies are never left alone till their eyes and ears have opened, which is generally between the 2-3 week. By this time you will need some kind of enclosure because they will be moving around a lot more. With our weims they were in an actual whelping box till they could climb out and then they were moved into a x-pen enclosure clipped to a pvc pipe pen, and had a crate inside there so they could have a place to sleep, an area to do their business and an area to play. The bulldogs were raised in a crate, and then were transferred into a puppy pen, one like this:

http://www.wayfair.com/General-Cage...PA49-GCG1045&gclid=CKDy0oS0kasCFcvb4AodjyvNDg

One side can be left open for them to do their business they other can have a blanket and toys. 

Her not spending time with them all the time, is a little unusual for this early, but nothing to be too worried about. She shouldn't be trying to wean them now, but a little separation is fine.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay puppies! Glad everyone is doing so well!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Well they are nearly a week old now! 

And they are already moving a lot. They will move so far away and then sleep. And Coco stayed with them all last night until about 6am when she decided to sleep on me XD But today again she leaves them every time they are asleep. I think she just wants to be with everyone. 

Oh and we are meant to be getting a tail end of a hurricane over the next few days =/ It is so windy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad to hear everyone is still doing good!  I remember when my Collie had her 13 pups. Sometimes she would leave for just a tiny bit. I think when she saw me coming to hand feed the babies she was probably thinking......"Oh Boy! I finally get a break!"  Lol! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

One week old! 















































They are moving a lot










Oh and here is a random thing..All of the boys have a white mark on their chest. None of the girls do.


----------



## Lucy B (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww how cute
Enjoy the little ones - it only gets better!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwwe!.............................


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh and another boy has passed out green. He is 700 grams as of this morning. Probably more now. Green is 680 and all of the rest are between 550 and 650.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok so this is the last update on the pups..I am not coming back to this forum =/ Because apparently I have not spent the past 9 days up 24/7 with these pups and they are all gonna end up in a shelter ...

Anyways...They are now nearly 10 days old. Green puppy and another puppy (Yellow and Pink) are having a battle of who can be the biggest. Today green was on top with a weight of 804 grams. And little Pink puppy is 650 grams..They are starting to use their back legs now and are trying to walk. Eyes and ears still closed. 



















































































Bye guys and I will miss you nice people =D


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Ok so this is the last update on the pups..I am not coming back to this forum =/ Because apparently I have not spent the past 9 days up 24/7 with these pups and they are all gonna end up in a shelter ...
> 
> Anyways...They are now nearly 10 days old. Green puppy and another puppy (Yellow and Pink) are having a battle of who can be the biggest. Today green was on top with a weight of 804 grams. And little Pink puppy is 650 grams..They are starting to use their back legs now and are trying to walk. Eyes and ears still closed.
> Bye guys and I will miss you nice people =D


 I dont think it's very nice to leave and not let us know how they're doing. I've gotten involved in this and I care very much about your dogs


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Labmom4 said:


> I dont think it's very nice to leave and not let us know how they're doing. I've gotten involved in this and I care very much about your dogs


I agree. Please keep us posted. I don't know who upset you but I think you are doing great. In all honesty, waaaayyyy better than in the beginning. You listened to what people had to say and applied it as best you could, considering that you seem to be the only one who is doing anything for the pups.

Good luck.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I will stay for this thread only..  Because I really cannot stop telling people about them so why not you guys. 

Ok so today they are 10 days old and some of them are really starting to walk. falling over a lot of course but they are using their legs. I will get a video tomorrow because it is a little dark now. I cannot wait until their eyes and ears open so I can sleep in my bed =D You wouldn't believe how excited I am about that XD


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You're _still_ threatening to leave every time someone disagrees with you about something? People here care about your pups, which should be obvious to you by now. That's why we might seem hard on you when you talk about wanting to keep and raise two of the pups at once (something many of us, who have more experience raising and training puppies than you do, won't even do), or when you claim that labs are fine as outside dogs, growing up in the yard, because the outdoor dogs you've had in the past "all lived." You should know from looking at the father of this litter, who you've "given up on" because he's too hard to train, that maybe the lifestyle you're used to isn't the best you could do. I said it in one of your other threads, and I'll say it again: _please_ research "littermate syndrome" and decide if that's something you want to mess with, and if you do, please spay/neuter both dogs, not just the female.

I am sincerely glad that your pups are doing well, and I'm proud of you for sticking up for Coco and her pups and making sure they stayed inside the house. But I am still frustrated with your attitude and your complete dismissal of everyone's good advice.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

They're really cute! I can't wait to see the videos of them trying to walk.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you read up on socialising the puppies properly? The critical period of socialisation starts at only 3 weeks, and lasts until 12 weeks, so as the breeder, you have a huge responsibility in socialising them. Also, socialising them properly will reduce the chances that they will end up in shelters in the future. I suggest you read up on it, because its very important (hence why it's called "*critical* period of socialisation)

They are really cute btw


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Still adorable!  Their little strings aren't becoming too tight around their little necks are they? Just checking.  They sure have some weight on them now! That is good.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep I am replacing the strings today =) 

And we will be socializing them to everything possible.. 

I will have the video up in a few hours !


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

decided to put the video up now! These are 11 day old pups. The two biggest ones. They are both now over 900 grams. The smallest is only 700 grams so we are trying to get her to feed more. 

Oh and I moved them onto the floor because their bed is black and you cannot see them  so there is not much grip on the floor. They do better on their bed. Pity it was changed today because yesterday is was brown and they were see-able 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh5j4rdyGFA


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe!......they sure do know where their blanket and Mom are! Mom was keeping an eye out too! The little babies sure had a work-out. They seem good and strong.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Adorable video! You and Cocoa are doing a great job! Another suggestion: play with their feet a lot ; having dogs who are comfortable having their feet messed with make nail trims so much easier.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> Another suggestion: play with their feet a lot ; having dogs who are comfortable having their feet messed with make nail trims so much easier.


Aidan's breeder did this, and he is very easy to groom as a result.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

RoughCollie said:


> Aidan's breeder did this, and he is very easy to groom as a result.




So did Zephyr's; I think it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Adorable Squishy Faces can't wait to watch em grow up.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

RoughCollie said:


> Aidan's breeder did this, and he is very easy to groom as a result.


Obviously neither of mine had theirs touched much. Roxxy is a wild child and Butch only lets me because I'm bigger.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I trimmed their nails today again and unfortunately cut one of the pups nail too short and a little blood appeared but she did not yelp or scream so that was good. They are 13 days old now...AND guess what! One of them is opening her eyes!! There is a little slit in one of her eyes and a little bit of white stuff coming out. Wooohoo finally! the rest are still closed but they are getting separated a little bit and they are moving their eyes around a lot. So it is a little girl...Well actually she is the biggest girl and the third biggest overall.

I will have 2 week old pictures tomorrow! 

And I cannot wait until there eyes and ears are all open and working so we can start them on solid food. Coco is really being a brat now and gets up from them every few minutes! The smallest boy did not gain any weight since yesterday =/ And we are getting a baby gate to keep her in the kitchen at least. She is annoying me now XD Oh and their ears are starting to open too.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Well couldn't wait to take pictures so let's just say these are the two week old pictures XD











This is the one opening her eyes although it is not too noticeable in this










Happy puppy!










Chillin'



















Do them eyes look ready to open?




























Smiling!










Puppy standing up!










More to come..


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

He is getting strong! And Coco keeping an eye on him..



















Coco looking very bold! XD










Ahhh there is my mammy!





































Woo go puppy!










Stretching



















More coming XD


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Faces are getting a bit better looking










Yawn!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Moree




























And that is it haha..They look shiny because the flash was on which may make them look brown too but they are still black =/ Staying that way I guess XD Although my mother thinks they are gonna turn brown because someone told her they change colour in the sun and that is why coco is brown =/


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Woo I am so excited now! I just checked the pup who was opening her eyes and now both are half open =D We may have some eye pictures tomorrow =)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Just don't use the flash when their eyes are open.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

They are so cute; I love those pictures of them sleeping on their backs! It's so exciting that they're starting to open their eyes and move around more. They all look so healthy and happy, keep up the great work!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup that is why I am not taking anymore pictures tonight. 

And I tried to put them on all their back but they kept turning over


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok so when I went to look at the pups this morning all but two are opening their eyes!! The one who started yesterday is nearly open but no quite fully. 

This was her last night. Not noticeable in the picture but there was a little gap..










And today..

It looks creepy XD


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a video..Click on it 

http://s443.photobucket.com/albums/qq152/sarahokane/graphics/?action=view&current=030-1.mp4


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha one of the puppies got into Coco's food and tried to eat it! Once all eyes are open and working we are starting them on solid food. Because they seem interested in it and well Coco is not feeding them as much.. I cannot wait to go buy them bowls  and toys of course.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I started laughing when you moved the camera and focused on Marley just sitting there. He seems pretty interested in everything that is going on; how has he taken to the puppies? (I know you haven't introduced them, and you shouldn't (!) but I am curious as to if his behavior has changed, if he treats Coco different, etc) Does he sit there often and just watch them? 

Adorable! You'll be missing this when they start running around everywhere and are hyper little monsters!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Marley looks so sad sitting outside when everyone else in inside. With them opening their eyes the fun will really start! It's been easy up til now...:becky:


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha yes! We have showed him pups through the window and he has no idea what they are XD 

Well when Coco goes out for a break he is like 'Yay'! But she totally ignores him! And she growls at him when he is looking in. But he seems ok on his own. Like John goes out to him the whole time and he is happier then than with coco  He just doesn't know what to do with himself! but he has gone on a lot of walks.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Marley looks so sad sitting outside when everyone else in inside. With them opening their eyes the fun will really start! It's been easy up til now...:becky:


Marley always looks sad XD He has a big sad face no matter when I take pictures..




























But one thing I have noticed..He has been very quiet now. I went out to him and he did not jump on me!! Maybe he is sad =/ I shall spend more time with him once I can sleep and not watch the pups 24/7. Which should be soon woop!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Ha one of the puppies got into Coco's food and tried to eat it! Once all eyes are open and working we are starting them on solid food. Because they seem interested in it and well Coco is not feeding them as much.. I cannot wait to go buy them bowls  and toys of course.


If Coco isn't feeding them enough perhaps you should supplement their diets with formula? I'm not sure if it's wise to start them on solid food so young, I've read that the earliest you can start weaning them is at 3 weeks but they shouldn't be fully weaned until they are 6 weeks old.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

We are trying to feed them milk replacer but they do not like it XD When we start them they will be 3 weeks old.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Although my mother thinks they are gonna turn brown because someone told her they change colour in the sun and that is why coco is brown =/


No offense to your mom, but HAHAHAHA! Really?!

They're so adorable. Gosh darn, I wish you lived close to me so I could go play with them


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes haha! I have tried to explain that is really stupid but she will not listen :O. 

Ok so eyes are almost open on all pups. And ears are nearly open =D They are starting to look like Labradors too. And they are now advertised. I had to fix the ad up a bit because my mother types and spells like a child =/ Now we just have to wait. And i think I have picked out which one is mine. But I am trying to choose the biggest one. It does not help that two of them are having a battle of the biggest! And I really wanna go by how big paws are. Yes kinda stupid but I want a big one! So it is between green and yellow/pink. Green is the biggest at this very moment at 1200 grams. But Yellow/Pink is right behind. Temperament wise from what I can see so far.. Green is VERY loud and demanding. He is always eating. Yellow/Pink is nice and quiet. Even when looking for food he does not scream the house down. But of course that the all change. The problem is I have to choose one before people come to choose for themselves. So how will I choose the right one!? I will just say both are gone until I pick  It is a pity there are more girls. 

They are now walking really good. They can stay up and walk for a whole 10 seconds  Without falling that is. And they are starting to bark and make growling noises. Even though they cannot hear themselves XD


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

In all fairness, I have occasionally seen black dogs get a little brown from spending a lot of time outdoors. But it is akin to someone getting tanned and blonde "sun-kissed" highlights in their hair from being in the sun a lot. It's not going to turn a black lab into a chocolate lab, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go to the store and get some baby food, chicken or beef (beef preferably), and start them on that before you move to solids. We mix the baby food with some formula, and spoon feed them. Around 4-5 weeks we start on soaked food (soaked overnight in formula or water), the food is heated up and we put them in bowls (have big flat bowls for them to eat in). I don't feed my puppies dry food ever, always soaked. The owners of the puppies can transition them to dry, or they can continue to add water.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

sassafras said:


> In all fairness, I have occasionally seen black dogs get a little brown from spending a lot of time outdoors. But it is akin to someone getting tanned and blonde "sun-kissed" highlights in their hair from being in the sun a lot. It's not going to turn a black lab into a chocolate lab, lol.


Haha yeah I doubt that will happen XD


We are going to soak the food we get them. Baby food sounds very good though! One of them ate a tiny piece of potato today. He loved it XD They are licking a lot now. And they have puppy breath!! Am I the only weirdo who loves that smell!?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Remember, their tummies are not able to process most foods. Don't let them eat anything but Coco's milk, baby food or when old enough, kibble. Plus, you don't want to start bad habits...:becky:


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> . And they have puppy breath!! Am I the only weirdo who loves that smell!?


Oh no, you're not the only one! I get sad when my puppies lose their puppy breath


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

They are getting so cute now! They are chewing each others ears and mouths  And walking a lot. They are 18 days old! On sunday we will be starting on food! Although ever since we got the gate Coco cannot get into the living room and they are putting on a lot of weight. They put on about 50-100 grams a day. 2 of the pups are now 3 pounds! And the rest are between 2 and half and 3. 

I will try to get a video of them playing together etc.


----------



## PepperC (Aug 29, 2011)

Your puppies are so adorable! looking forward to more updates


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am not a breeder but just remember starting our Collie pups on baby rice cereal mixed with formula to get their tummies jump started ( what I call it). Maybe a knowledgeable person on the forum could answer my response as to whether this would be a good idea for their first food introduction? We had 13 to feed. Their mom was overwhelmed and we started the rice baby food at three weeks of age,........................anyone?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Abby, you might want to stgart a new threade to ask questions as this on is going to be locked down...


----------

